# MChi Christmas Photoshoot (and a video of the shoot too!)



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I really don't like how the pics came out. The background I got was wrapping paper which usually works great but I didn't realize until I took it , that it was polly! So my flash reflected & made a "glare" that makes it impossible to edit out w/o it looking obvious (which you will be able to tell where I tried LOL). Anyway, the subjects were cute so that's good enough for me. :lol:

I also saw my flip video by my camera as I was about to start so I thought it would be fun to video tape the "shoot" since everyone always wonders how I get the pups to pose together. So here ya go. And remember that all my pups have grown up doing this--except Maya & you can sort of tell. She still does great considering though!! 

And PLEASE don't laugh at me...I tried to cover the bad booty shot up with a caption but still, I didn't dry my hair after my shower & I had total grunge clothes on since I was doing some housework & such. I don't always look like a grub but when it's me & the pups at home all day I don't try very hard. :lol: And bummer the battery went dead as they finally all stayed got "down" right at the end. haha Oh well...you get the idea!

Video: YouTube - MChi Chihuahuas Christmas Photoshoot


Results....




























My fav (but those darned floppy eared dogs always block faces off! LOL)










Individuals....




















Poor Mari just wasn't in the photoshoot mood at ALL....


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

how do you get all of them to pose........
if i got one shot id be over the moon!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great photos! I wish You could come do my Christmas Photos~!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

those are beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! Gorgeous pictures as usual, Heather! And what well behaved little subjects! I would go crazy with frustration trying to do that with just my three!
Too bad about the paper, but I actually like the way its reflecting the colors, it reminds me of lights on a Christmas tree. The last group pic is SO great


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Amanda...see the video! hehe  But thanks!! 

Adrienne, I wish I could too. That would be so fun!

Thanks Moni!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Katy...I guess that's one way to view the reflective paper...glowing lights! :lol: Good thinking!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the video too...they are so well behave!!..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That was soooooooooooooo sweet! I loved the video. They are glued to you. Amazing to watch all those little heads look at you in unison. That was great! Good job! They all looked so tiny when you picked them up to put them on the table!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Amazing seriously amazing I think you are so talented and if you were in the uk we'd be coming over lol fabulous as always


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Omg *dies* That's almost too much cuteness to handle! You are the queen of doggie photographers, Heather! :lol: I'm always amazed at your gorgeous pics! I know it helps to have such adorable subjects though too.  Love the group shots, but I love the single shots even more! Sooooo cute!! It's so cute how you can see their distinct personalities in each shot. I swear Matilda always looks like royalty, hehe. I especially love the shots of Milo and Mari, just precious. Loved the video too.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I love the 1st and 2nd pic.. and the glossy paper sets the 'feel' of the holiday(looks like tree lights).... GREAT pics!!! and the video was awesome.... I was sad when it ended..... I could have watched you guys for an hour


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Tracy.  Ha! I noticed the heads too...don't notice so much when I'm doing it through. Too funny! 

Sarah, I'd do pics of Lotus & Daisy in a heartbeat!! :love5:

Awww, thanks Paula!! The cute subjects are 99.9% of the pic of course! 

Thanks Jan! Ok, I need to go back & look at these pics with holidays in mind. Maybe I should have said "oh, I MEANT to do that!". hahaha As a rule I hate anything that glares but I guess on occasion it "works".


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

They are so cute I have to go back and look at them again..........


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

IV JUST LOOKED AT THE VID!! they are so good,


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Are you _sure _those are all *real *dogs?! It is just freaking incredible that you can get actual live dogs [not stuffed  ] to do that! 
All hail the queen of doggy photography!  They are adorable!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow great shots. I love them all.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol!!!! That was great. I have never tried groups shots up on a table. That might be the secret for mine. Have they ever tried to jump off. Oh...are you using a tripod?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

every single pic is fantastic, they look your have have paid through the nose to have them done!
I may just steal this idea of paper background and a huge bow for Honey if you dont mind?
Great pics!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> every single pic is fantastic, they look your have have paid through the nose to have them done!
> I may just steal this idea of paper background and a huge bow for Honey if you dont mind?
> Great pics!!!!


Thanks!! I absolutely don't mind...I can't wait to see what you get! I LOVE wrapping paper backgrounds...gives such a variety to pics. 




Ivy's mom said:


> Lol!!!! That was great. I have never tried groups shots up on a table. That might be the secret for mine. Have they ever tried to jump off. Oh...are you using a tripod?


Worth a try Lori! The couch or a chair works just as good too & may be a little safer if you think your crew would try to dive. LOL My pups actually haven't ever tried jumping off the table though as you can tell I tell them to "wait" a LOT because I'm still paranoid the idea will go through their head. haha And no...no tripod. That's what they were watching me do when I walked in the opposite direction of the treats....going to pick up my camera! 




efinishya said:


> Wow great shots. I love them all.


Thanks!




AC/DC Fan said:


> Are you _sure _those are all *real *dogs?! It is just freaking incredible that you can get actual live dogs [not stuffed  ] to do that!
> All hail the queen of doggy photography!  They are adorable!


Haha, thanks. :love5: That was good for my ego. Bahahaha! But yes...actual little dogs they are. 




amandagalway said:


> IV JUST LOOKED AT THE VID!! they are so good,


 They are very good little subjects for SURE!



N*T*M*4U said:


> They are so cute I have to go back and look at them again..........


Thanks Moni!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love the last of the group shots the best, love how you posed them by size. little Mari has always been my favorite of your group. love how you have them all wearing pretty bows, and love the individual shots too. i wish u could do a photoshoot of my girls too


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

What great photos! In the second one, you don't notice the glare at all and Milo has that awesome head tilt going on. I agree that the photo where they're all in a 'V' is super adorable. I guess, with floppy-eared dogs, you could try to put the two floppies on the ends and behind so their ears can't obscure anybody else's head.

You have a gorgeous pack of pups!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

The pics are amazing, and so are the babies!

I can't wait to show my husband the video and shots when he gets home, especially after we spent hours just trying to get one decent shot of our two under the tree! (I'm pretty sure he'll make them watch the video, as well!)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Heather I get so excited when I come online and see that you posted pictures. 
You never disappoint!! 
The pictures are all beautiful! Really, they are sooooo beautiful!!
Thank you for posting the video too. Until now I use to wonder how in the world you were able to get such great shots of them sitting on the ground. I figured you were laying on the floor taking the pics. Lol! 
Anyways, I sooooo wish you lived by me. I would love for you to do a photo shoot for my chis. They would surely test your patience though! Ha! 
Gorgeous pics! You are so very talented.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Their heads were cracking me up everytime you walked away and they would turn toward you!! They are soooo cute!!! Love the pics!! What kind of camera do you have??!! It takes beautiful pics!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Until now I use to wonder how in the world you were able to get such great shots of them sitting on the ground. I figured you were laying on the floor taking the pics. Lol!


I know, me too! LOL. :lol: I loved seeing a behind the scenes photoshoot as it happened. Very cool.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh my heck Heather!

I've always wondered how you did it and now I know!

Pure talent! :] I'm going to start working on my command training. I never did much when they were really young I hope I haven't missed the mark!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

elaina said:


> i love the last of the group shots the best, love how you posed them by size. little Mari has always been my favorite of your group. love how you have them all wearing pretty bows, and love the individual shots too. i wish u could do a photoshoot of my girls too


I wish I could too! Yeah, they are sized pretty evenly...2 of each basic Chi size. haha Poor Mari was so not in the mood for pics today if you couldn't tell. 




Smith said:


> What great photos! In the second one, you don't notice the glare at all and Milo has that awesome head tilt going on. I agree that the photo where they're all in a 'V' is super adorable. I guess, with floppy-eared dogs, you could try to put the two floppies on the ends and behind so their ears can't obscure anybody else's head.
> 
> You have a gorgeous pack of pups!


Yes I could put the floppy eared ones in the back but then we'd have one big & one medium one in the back. LOL Ah well... :daisy: But thanks for the comments!! 




kimr said:


> The pics are amazing, and so are the babies!
> 
> I can't wait to show my husband the video and shots when he gets home, especially after we spent hours just trying to get one decent shot of our two under the tree! (I'm pretty sure he'll make them watch the video, as well!)


LOL...thanks & good luck! Hopefully it will give your pups some ideas...and your hubby too! 




lynx8456 said:


>


Thanks. :lol:




Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Heather I get so excited when I come online and see that you posted pictures.
> You never disappoint!!
> The pictures are all beautiful! Really, they are sooooo beautiful!!
> Thank you for posting the video too. Until now I use to wonder how in the world you were able to get such great shots of them sitting on the ground. I figured you were laying on the floor taking the pics. Lol!
> ...


Weeeeeeell, sometimes I actuall AM on the floor! Their Halloween pics...I was totally laying on the floor. LOL But it is easier when they're on the table or the couch/chair.  Thanks for your kind words & you're welcome! I thought maybe someone would like seeing the shoot in action... haha




mommasboy said:


> Their heads were cracking me up everytime you walked away and they would turn toward you!! They are soooo cute!!! Love the pics!! What kind of camera do you have??!! It takes beautiful pics!


Thanks...that cracked me up too. Bunch of stalkers! (really they were just waiting to see when they'd get another marshmellow! I have an old Canon Rebel XT. Totally needing a new camera before mine dies!! I keep saying that...one of these days it will die & I'll be SOL!




foggy said:


> I know, me too! LOL. :lol: I loved seeing a behind the scenes photoshoot as it happened. Very cool.


I am on the floor sometimes...that'd be a funny video though if I did a floor shoot on camera. hahahaha




Amandarose531 said:


> Oh my heck Heather!
> 
> I've always wondered how you did it and now I know!
> 
> Pure talent! :] I'm going to start working on my command training. I never did much when they were really young I hope I haven't missed the mark!


It's NEVER too late! Promise! If I could get Maya trained at 1 1/2 (or somewhat trained as she's still green) than you totally can as well! Maya was a fruitloop when we brought her home. CRAZY nutty for treats & would jump a mile high every time I had something nummy in my hands. She still gets excited now...but will sit & wait after she realizes what I want her to do. So there is hope for you!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Your dogs post amazingly well! 

GREAT pictures! I looooove seeing your picture threads... your chis are gorgeous, and your pictures are amazing


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I LOVE your pics!! They are just always outstanding!! And the subjects are equally wonderful. 
Mari especially has that "awww" factor. My gabi and I were both swooning.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

If u ever go on vacation hire me to dog sit!!!!! I can't guarantee they would allbe there when u got back tho !


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful shots, as always!!! I know as a profesional you notice those things like that reflection at the back, but for us - ordinary camera users those pictures are just perfect!!!! 
Melting here, your pups look so cute with the bows.
Great video, they are so funny


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG I love all those pictures! You always take the best pictures! I love the video too, it is so cute to watch them all turning their little heads at the same time watching your every move.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol yea wow that wrapping paper stood out so much! LOL. love ur shots though! hahaha the vid was so cute. looks like down was the hardest to pose all those chis!! :lol:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I love the pictures! So professional. I just watched the videos and all I can is WOW! You have super patience!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

just watched the video. Haha, little maya didn't want to lie down mama!  she is precious!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

You have really talented I love the photoshoot


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, Maya didn't grow up with all these commands so she takes a bit to get into position. She's gotten SO much better though since we've gotten her. She never would have done down when she first came home. And in general, "down" is MUCH easier to do on the couch/chair. They don't like the hard surfaces--can't say I blame them. :lol:

And if you think that took a lot of patience...you should see me with a newborn. Last one took 3 hours! haha Dogs are MUUUUUUUUCH easier....


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww heather I love the MChis!!

They are all so good, paige would be off in a second if i put her 'up' on something!!

Gorgeous pics xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm really jealous haha so glad you're my friend or I'd be spitting feathers at how talented you are hahaha 

We want you to come over!!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Ready for cold*

...........




.................


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yikes Rach! If any of mine were divers I'd totally not use the table. But they are pretty good. LOL Though when I had Matilda up there to get her bow on the wrapping paper fell down behind her & she almost dove. Luckily she decided the risk of the paper wasn't as bad as the risk of jumping. haha

Oh Sarah...you know you love me!! :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lucky lucky lady


----------

